# Selection criteria for Research training scheme - PhD



## shermil (Jan 30, 2015)

Suppose I have a PR. what are the factors which are being considered by the universities in general before offering a RTS (Research training scheme) place for a PhD ? 

Any student who has published a paper will get a priority or a chance ? 

I know different unis have different criteria, but what are the general factors that they are considering ?


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

shermil said:


> Suppose I have a PR. what are the factors which are being considered by the universities in general before offering a RTS (Research training scheme) place for a PhD ?
> 
> Any student who has published a paper will get a priority or a chance ?
> 
> I know different unis have different criteria, but what are the general factors that they are considering ?


Are you staff at the university ( many PhD students have started off as Research Associates for a couple of years). Did you get first class honours (that's a given). If your Bachelor degree from Australia ?

The major culling happens with the honours grade. If you did not get first class honours now with the limited number of RTS available even if you get a scholarship you might miss out on this.


----------

